# New Snowblower break-in period...



## 350 Mag (Jan 23, 2019)

I will be breaking in a Ariens Pro 28 RapidTrak Hydro....

It's going to be cold...below minus 20.

I will leave factory 5w-30 in and will be parked where it's warm.

I have read some guys put a little 2-stroke oil in first tank of fuel to give valves a little lube?

How many hours should I run before first oil change?.. I will switch to synthetic after break-in period...


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

Personally, I change the oil at 2 hours, 5 hours and 10 hours then pick up a normal schedule from there (change at end of season or at manual spec-ed number of hours, whichever comes first). The whole "you can't break in an engine on synth" thing is a bunch of BS. I've seen plenty broken in on synth with no issues and I've personally switched a few to synth or semi-syn at the 2 hour change and had no issues, no oil consumption, etc.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* For the FIRST 5 Hours run the machine FULL BORE under load. with regular type oil. then after said 5 hours change it oot to whatever flavor oil that floats your boat or Trips your Trigger finger. k:k:k:k:k:k: ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Today is the day that production begins for the 2019 Corvette model year. Hard to believe how much has changed in the last year, from the assembly plant completing its major renovations to the launch of the 755-horsepower ZR1, the most powerful Corvette ever offered.

The 2019 Corvette is mostly a carry-over from 2018 but there is one major change coming from the factory and our friends that participate in track events are going to love it: All 2019 Corvettes will now feature Mobil 1 ESP Formula 0W-40 synthetic motor oil as the new factory-fill.

Mobil 1’s new 0W-40 motor oil will be available from dealerships starting on February 1st and will show up in retail stores in next six months or so.

All 2019 Corvettes Now Factory-Filled with Mobil 1 0W-40 Motor Oil

Mobil 1 has served as the factory-fill for motor oil at the Corvette Assembly Plant since 1993 and is the official motor oil for the Corvette Racing C7.Rs.


----------



## 350 Mag (Jan 23, 2019)

Blower came 75% full of Ariens oil.

I drained and filled with Mobil 1000 conventional oil.

I used premium non-ethanol fuel...put 1 cap full of 2 stroke oil in first tank.

Electric start not necessary...started on 2nd pull.

Warmed up engine, tested controls and did about 2 hours blowing.

Thing is a BEAST....controls are opposite my old MTDnsona little bit of a learning curve...totally amazing machine otherwise.

Dropped oil and refilled...wasn't that dirty.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

rslifkin said:


> The whole "you can't break in an engine on synth" thing is a bunch of BS.



:thumbsup:


----------



## 350 Mag (Jan 23, 2019)

1st negative report....

The design of the bottom cover(access to drive gears/chains) is absolutely ridiculous....

The bolts should NOT be on the sides of the bottom panel....they should be on the bottom!!!

The clips and bolts they use on sides are absolute Chinese garbage!!!!

I pulled the clips all off.

Found 4 bolts and nuts.

Cleaned off paint off inside of tab of bottom cover....screwed bolt and nut through. Smeared grease on threads to stop spatter from sticking....and welded nuts on back side....and reinstalled panel.

For a part that you need access too quite often why would they put those stupid metal clip things that always strip out???


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

350 Mag said:


> 1st negative report....
> 
> The design of the bottom cover(access to drive gears/chains) is absolutely ridiculous....
> 
> ...


* Makes for a faster production line. *


----------



## 350 Mag (Jan 23, 2019)

No doubt ....without ANY thought of customer...

They also must put the tires/tracks on after that cover goes on because the front bolts are in a horrible location.

Again easily solved if they put the bolts on bottom of plate instead of sides....

Horrible design flaw.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I think putting a mix of 1:100 (1 oz of 2 cycle oil per 1 gal of gas) is reasonable to lubricate the upper cylinder. This has been discussed in this site and BITOG.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

A little 2stroke in the gas can’t hurt anything. I like it for coating metal gas tanks.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I think putting a mix of 1:100 (1 oz of 2 cycle oil per 1 gal of gas) is reasonable to lubricate the upper cylinder. This has been discussed in this site and BITOG.


The correct ratio is 1:128 if you add 1 oz to a gallon


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> The correct ratio is 1:128 if you add 1 oz to a gallon


I was waiting for someone to catch that! I wanted to give the impression that the ratio does not really matter, just add some thing, just a little, you don't want to create a smoke storm, with no catalytic converter or computer it can't hurt and could only help, NOT for EFI!!!


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I was just busting them on you. No hard feelings.


----------



## ColdinMontana (Nov 18, 2018)

rslifkin said:


> Personally, I change the oil at 2 hours, 5 hours and 10 hours then pick up a normal schedule from there (change at end of season or at manual spec-ed number of hours, whichever comes first). The whole "you can't break in an engine on synth" thing is a bunch of BS. I've seen plenty broken in on synth with no issues and I've personally switched a few to synth or semi-syn at the 2 hour change and had no issues, no oil consumption, etc.



This is precisely the break-in procedure I'm following on my new Pro 32. Oil was pretty nasty looking at 2 hours. Hopefully will be much cleaner at 5 hours. At 10 I'm going to Red Line 5W30 because of the extra ZDDP to help with wear. 

Btw, I have used Lucas Upper Cylinder Lubricant/Fuel Injector Cleaner on every internal combustion engine I have owned since the mid 1990's. Mix it at 1 oz to 5 gallons. Every engine I own runs like the day I bought it. Not solely due to the Lucas product, but I'm sure it helps.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

ColdinMontana said:


> This is precisely the break-in procedure I'm following on my new Pro 32. Oil was pretty nasty looking at 2 hours. Hopefully will be much cleaner at 5 hours. At 10 I'm going to Red Line 5W30 because of the extra ZDDP to help with wear.


The 2 hour change on my Pro 28 came out pretty gross looking, next change ended up being at 4.5 hours and came out looking much, much better. Haven't hit 10 hours yet, so no idea what that one will look like. I put Delo 400 XSP 5W-40 in at both changes, so it's been on full synth since I dumped the factory fill at 2 hours. Hasn't burned a drop so far.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I do not think anyone said you can not use synthetic to break in.....I think it is said that they RECOMMEND Dyno because it seats rings better in first few hours of use and then what powershift said!!! Go to what floats your boat. I also believe the manufacturers are stating that.


Per Champion 389cc replacement engine manual ...listed as can be used on snow blowers.


We consider the ﬁrst 5 hours of run time to be the break-in period for the engine. During the break in
period we recommend using standard automotive
non-synthetic blended oils. After the break in
period synthetic lubricant can be used but is not
required. Adjusting throttle setting will increase/
decrease engine speed helping to seat piston
rings. Avoid bogging or lugging the engine down
and avoid prolonged running at constant RPM.
After the 5 hour break-in period, change the oil.
Using synthetic lubricants does not increase the
recommended oil change interval.


Designed in California made in............................CHINA!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Follow your manual recommendations! No problems.


----------

